# Is there a way to tell how old my hedgie is?



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all, this is my first post! Yay lol...Anyway, I bought a Hedgie from a pet store recently(I know pet stores are bad, but I cosider this to be more of a rescue, poor conditions!) I'm wondering if there is a way to tell how old Spike is? I've researched and found out he is an Algerian Chocolate, but I really want to know his age. He is a very adventerious little guy and I love him to bits!

Oh, one more thing. He is particularly agressive to one of my husbands sweaters...it's quite odd really, he will bite at it and shake his head and not let go. We thought it was just my husband for some reason, but no, when I was wearing the sweater Spike did the same thing. Needless to say, neither of us wears "evil" :twisted: sweater anymore when we have Spike out. Could any of you offer some insight as to why Spike acts this way to just this particular sweater??

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

It is really hard to tell the age of a hedgehog. If he is quilling, he is under 6 mos old.

Regarding the "evil" sweater, there must be a scent on the sweater or the type of material that hedgie likes.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Whenever my hedgehog bites something and shakes his head it is a sign that he will be annointing with it a few minutes later lol :lol:


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL, I haven't seen Spike annoint yet. Maybe if he likes the sweater so much I'll find some fabric like it and make him some bedding...I'm using wood shavings right now, but they are so messy I've been thinking of switching. He really likes burrowing in it though so I'm not sure. Oh what to do, what to do!


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, if he likes to burrow you can cut up some fleece strips to put in there for him if you decide to switch to fabric bedding.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

You can always peek in his wallet while he is asleep and find his license in there to find his age. Unless he hides it very good like most hedgies do.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Reaper, you always think of the funniest things to say. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL reaper... :lol:


----------



## kaotichouse (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL, Reaper...I suppose I could always do that. Sorry if that was a dumb question to ask....


----------

